# Threesome in my dorm room.



## froofroo123 (Jun 18, 2008)

Last night I was sleeping when one of my roommates came back from the bar at 3 in the morning and brought 2 girls over (from the floor above our room). Then I woke up to moaning sounds and saw them on the bed across from mine. Its like they didn't even notice I was there, and I ended up leaving the room and sleeping in the lounge. I've only been in residence for three days! I am DEFINITELY going to move out ASAP. and this is the same guy who talks about me behind my back because I seem "anti-social" because I don't get wasted every night. Why are some people so indecent?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

to to be rude, or anything, but why did you move in with the same guy ?


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

torlin said:


> to to be rude, or anything, but why did you move in with the same guy ?


Sometimes you don't have a choice when it comes to college dorms.


----------



## Teehee (Aug 7, 2005)

froofroo123 said:


> Last night I was sleeping when one of my roommates came back from the bar at 3 in the morning and brought 2 girls over (from the floor above our room). Then I woke up to moaning sounds and saw them on the bed across from mine. Its like they didn't even notice I was there, and I ended up leaving the room and sleeping in the lounge. I've only been in residence for three days! I am DEFINITELY going to move out ASAP. and this is the same guy who talks about me behind my back because I seem "anti-social" because I don't get wasted every night. Why are some people so indecent?


ew lol

I'd be mortified


----------



## Nickel (Aug 23, 2008)

One of my roommates and her boyfriend started going at it when I was in the room and I left the room and slept in the lounge. They didn't notice anything not even the fact that the door was open. I think she even knew that I wasn't comfortable with her bf staying over because she didn't sound too surprised when I told her that.


----------



## Brax (Jun 15, 2005)

If it were me, if I weren't allowed to watch, then they had to take it elsewhere. Though, if I were uncomfortable or annoyed because I was trying to sleep, then I wouldn't hesitate to tell them off. Messing with my sleep = what social anxiety? =D

I don't understand when I hear complaints about the "creep roommate who was watching". Dude, you're doing it out in the open and across the room from another person LOL.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

^LOL. A threesome, wow.. I know I would at least consider getting my camera out to take pics, as long as they werere too wasted to care. Or I would make an MP3 loop of that jewel song "pieces of you," only of the part where she sings "faaaa...ggot o/` Faaa..ggot o/' " and play it while they had sex. uh.. 

Anyway, it sucks when people don't understand what it's like to be shy and say **** about you, and you can't even stand up for yourself to them because you're just trapped in anxiety. I hope it works out that you can move and get some less party-guy roommates. If it doesn't, invest in a pair of earmuffs and some sleeping pills.


----------



## Beryl (Jan 9, 2007)

Lucky roomate, but thats inconsiderate as hell.


----------



## jane (Jan 30, 2006)

just move out!


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Threaten to film it the next time it happens. Works for me.


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

You didn't join in?!


----------



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

dude, a threesome. I wonder how many guys ever got in a threesome. That can only happen in my dreams. By the way, how do guys get 2 girls to sleep with them, do they have to be bisexual. I can't even talk to a girl, and here's this guy bangin 2 at a time


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

This story reminds me of my old roommate. If it's any consolation I can truly relate! I was fortunate enough to be in a bunk underneath her, though, so instead of seeing it I just got the audio part and a lot of bed motion.

Find a new roommate stat!


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

next time you see him say, "hey so i guess you drank a bit too much the other night, huh? tough luck"


----------



## maurice044 (Sep 24, 2008)

person86 said:


> You didn't join in?!


mm.. thats exactly what i was thinking lol
.. 
but no thats pretty messed up


----------



## Sketin Pileo (Sep 24, 2008)

I third that. If you were too shy to join in, at least smack some one of the ladies on rear. lol


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

join in and make it a foursome!


----------



## Happyman (Apr 12, 2008)

Am I the only one who would have been turned on?! (I'm assuming they weren't ugly) Did you atleast see them naked?


----------



## Brax (Jun 15, 2005)

sabueed said:


> dude, a threesome. I wonder how many guys ever got in a threesome. That can only happen in my dreams. By the way, how do guys get 2 girls to sleep with them, do they have to be bisexual. I can't even talk to a girl, and here's this guy bangin 2 at a time


Luck, or personal ads. The girls can be bisexual, straight but open minded - and even the occasional lesbian (seriously). It can depend largely on the crowd you hang out with. You need an adventurous circle of friends and the sky's the limit...


----------



## Epicfailture (Oct 2, 2008)

foursome.

but i could totally relate to this because it was an "In the moment situation" and you don't really have much of a choice except to leave because your brain just messed up and went haywire... would you just lay on the bed and pretend your sleeping or gtfo? i doubt people with SA would even think of joining in the s-e-x... :cuddle :spank 

but its a good thing .. you won't get any STDs... the dude would be the last one laughing once he gets warts on his sack. :lol


----------



## tribute311 (Apr 8, 2008)

im having the same problem with my roommate if it makes u feel better. he doesnt have threesomes lol but he has sex in the middle of the night sometimes. so annoying. im gonna talk to him about it if he does it again.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Wow, drunk people doing a threesome. You probably could of joined in and they wouldn't of cared, lol.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Happyman said:


> Am I the only one who would have been turned on?! (I'm assuming they weren't ugly) Did you atleast see them naked?


YEAH! YEAH!!! ...did you see them naked??!!

http://images.starpulse.com/Photos/Previews/Beavis-Butthead-p01.jpg

...I'm kiddin'!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

person86 said:


> You didn't join in?!


ditto


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

:lol @ all the comments turning into "why didn't you join them?"


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

XxArmyofOnexX said:


> :lol @ all the comments turning into "why didn't you join them?"


Hopefully nobody thinks its helpful advice :lol


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

You're definitely not alone:


----------



## TheFriendlyVirgin (Oct 25, 2008)

My suitemates (girls we shared the bathroom with on the other side) used to have LOUD obnoxious sex in the bathroom shower, middle of the night with their various bf's. :roll I got treated to an unwanted porno soundtrack on a regular basis. my roommate and i put up with it all semester then we requested a move.


----------



## Raplovehate (Jan 15, 2008)

shyvr6 said:


> Wow, drunk people doing a threesome. You probably could of joined in and they wouldn't of cared, lol.


I might squeeze a tit or a butt cheek (female!) and then I'd bounce. I'm not sitting around watching anything like that in person if there's another guy involved.


----------



## tiberius (Feb 9, 2007)

On any other forum witnessing a threesome would have been the coolest thing ever! Sure, it's hard to sleep while something like that is happening in the same room, but I would've high-fived the guy in the morning for the achievement :clap


----------



## Jinnix (Jul 6, 2006)

If they were drunk I bet they wouldn't mind if you joined..


----------



## Kush (Nov 29, 2008)

Raplovehate said:


> I might squeeze a tit or a butt cheek (female!) and then I'd bounce. I'm not sitting around watching anything like that in person if there's another guy involved.


a tit or a buttcheek hahaahhaahha


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

I would have at least stuck around to watch it. I've never even seen a lady naked in person before. :hide You're a fool for passing up this awesome rare opportunity.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

VCL XI said:


> You're definitely not alone:


I think that guy needs a good mood stabilizer. :lol


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

If I was comfortable enough with my roommate I would have asked them to join in!


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

sabueed said:


> dude, a threesome. I wonder how many guys ever got in a threesome. That can only happen in my dreams. By the way, how do guys get 2 girls to sleep with them, do they have to be bisexual. I can't even talk to a girl, and here's this guy bangin 2 at a time


I made out with two girls at the same time once but they initiated it. I don't really remember how it happened I was really drunk. But one started kissing me then her roommate started to and I thought the first girl was going to get mad but she didn't care. Then they told me we could do anything I wanted except for intercourse and we started making out more but then my friend barged in and said my other friend got arrested and we had to bail him out right away so I was dragged off. Probably a good thing, I was really really drunk, like drunk as in could barely walk. I didn't know what the hell I was doing.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Sierra83 said:


> If I was comfortable enough with my roommate I would have asked them to join in!


:boogie:clap


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

person86 said:


> You didn't join in?!


Seriously...if I couldn't join in I'd at least watch.

I'm guessing this thread will get locked soon....

This is why we need an anything goes forum. To discuss important matters of the day such as foursomes.


----------

